# Welcher Fisch bringt Gold ein ?



## Morgadan (18. März 2009)

Hallo zusammen !

Ich hole jetzt grade auf lvl 80 das Angeln nach, gestern diese Angelquest bei Nat Keineahnungwieerjetztgleichheißt abgeschlossen und dabei den Erfolg für 500 geangelte Fische erhalten.

So, diese hatte ich vorher nicht verkauft, also bin ich voller Vorfreude damit ins ah gegangen - und enttäuscht wieder raus gekommen. Außer meinen 30 Deviatfischen ging garnichts über 1 Gold.

Daher meine Frage - welche Fische bringen überhaupt was im ah ein ? Ich kenne die Berufe eigentlich nichts sonderlich um zu wissen welchen Fisch man für irgendwas braucht.

Für jede Hilfe danke ich im Vorraus !

Morgadan


----------



## natter29 (18. März 2009)

Morgadan schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen !
> 
> Ich hole jetzt grade auf lvl 80 das Angeln nach, gestern diese Angelquest bei Nat Keineahnungwieerjetztgleichheißt abgeschlossen und dabei den Erfolg für 500 geangelte Fische erhalten.
> 
> ...



moin also wenn du richtig Kohle machen willst verkaufe Nesselfisch und Winterlachse die gehen auf mein Server richtig gut der Stack so um die 50g!!

fg


----------



## Morgadan (18. März 2009)

Oh super, vielen Dank, da werde ich mal nach gucken


----------



## Kehro (18. März 2009)

Alternativ dazu kannst du ja auch einmal versuchen was leckeres draus zu kochen.

Da wirst die auf jeden Fall los und viele Fischrezepte brauchen keine extra Zutaten.


----------



## tiggle83 (30. März 2009)

die nesselfische gibts ja im sholzarbecken und wo die winterlachse?


----------



## Dagonzo (30. März 2009)

tiggle83 schrieb:


> wo die winterlachse?


Gegenfrage: Wo gibt es Bären in Nordend? Richtig, im Grizzlyhügel. Was fressen Bären gerne? Richtig, Lachse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Übrigens angelst du dort nebenbei auch recht viele



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schau mal im AH was die dort so kosten. Die könnten auch für 20G pro Stack weggehen.


----------



## tiggle83 (30. März 2009)

also gibts die winterlachse in der drachenöde? ^^

danke für den tipp...hab gerad 44 nesselfische ins ah gestellt...sollen laut addon 129g bringen...bin gespannt


----------



## Fleurnoire (31. März 2009)

also ich habe mit dem Skill, der noch nicht für die Scherbenwelt geeignet war, in Azhara geangelt. Sucht man sich einen Angelplatz weiter draußen an der Küste fischt man viele Dunkelklauenhummer und Wintersepia. Diese konnte ich den Stack zwischen 20 und 35 Gold im AH verticken





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hairman (31. März 2009)

versuch dich mal am See in der südlichen Drachenöde.
Dort gibts Engelsdrachenfisch, der für horrende Preise weggeht.


----------



## Anduris (15. Juni 2009)

Winterlachse sind bei uns aufm Server auch unter den teuersten wenn nicht sogar die teuersten.
Ich verkaufe die aber als buffood.. Verdient man noch mal das doppelte.


----------



## EisenGnom (11. August 2009)

Moin, 

Ja, also auf unserem Server (Die Arguswacht) gehen am besten Engelsfrachenfische und Winterlachse weg.

Den Winterlachs verkaufe ich das Stack (ungekocht) für ~ 50 G , also schon ein wenig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , ich farme die in den Grizzlyhügeln ziemlich gut, so ca 100 

Fische in der Stunde.

Den Engelsdrachenfisch farme ich, wie schon erwähnt, südlich in der Drachenöde - den koche ich dann zum Beweglichkeitsbufffood. Bei uns auch, ziemlich 

teuer. Das 5-er Pack ca 35 Gold, also farmen lohnt sich!!


----------



## Garviel Loken (12. August 2009)

Welche Fische aus der alten Welt bringen denn gut Gold ein, den Deviatfisch mal ausgenommen ?

Oben stehen ja schon Dunkelklauenhummer und Wintersepia, aber sonst noch welche ?


----------



## Dragons Fantasy (12. August 2009)

Was ich aus der alten Welt immer gut verkaufen konnte waren die hier:

Sonnenschuppenlachs (http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=13760)

wenn man kochen skillt, sind die echt praktisch um über skill-stufen zu kommen - wie fast jeder fisch praktisch ist zum kochen skillen. Stack ging teilweise für 50g ins ah bei uns auf dem server (Taerar).


----------



## Laberede (12. August 2009)

Garviel schrieb:


> Welche Fische aus der alten Welt bringen denn gut Gold ein, den Deviatfisch mal ausgenommen ?



Öpf, schau ins AH. Auf Alleria sind Twik-Koche Fische dereit teurer als die High-End Fische.
Irgenwie ist deine Frage langweilig, aber ich antworte halt so gerne.


----------



## noizycat (13. August 2009)

Mich wunderts ja, dass der Deviatfisch bei euch noch gut Geld gibt. Seit der immer mal beim Angelquest drin ist, bekommste den doch hinterhergeschmissen. ^^


Bei uns gehen auch bes. gut die Winterlachse & Engelsdrachenfische weg. Bei den niedrigen Sachen gehen ab und zu ganz gut die Fische ausm Level 50-60 Bereich weg, wenn wer Kochen skillt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ja, es sollte dir am meisten helfen, dich mal 3 Minuten mit dem AH deines Servers zu befassen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Albra (15. August 2009)

da alle wissen das engelsdrachen und lachse gut weggehen stellt sie jeder rein und entsprechend werden dadurch die preise gedrückt
grade die fische die den besten kochbonus bringen sind am günstigsten (je nach server halt)
und ein fischmahl geht auch für nur knapp 10 gold
am besten geht noch immer das zeug das man für die kochdaylies braucht-meine erfahrung

oder jemand der nur einfach mal kochen durchskillen will

weiterhin keine vollen stacks anbieten.. das ist den meisten zu viel
eher in 10er oder 5erstapeln


----------



## Boddynock (19. September 2009)

Also Engelsdrachenfisch verkoche ich meistens selber für meinen DK - Str Buffood! Winterlachse nutze ich nur für Fischmahl. Was kocht ihr da draus um es besonders gut zu verkaufen?


----------



## Dark_Lady (19. September 2009)

Boddynock schrieb:


> Also Engelsdrachenfisch verkoche ich meistens selber für meinen DK - Str Buffood! Winterlachse nutze ich nur für Fischmahl. Was kocht ihr da draus um es besonders gut zu verkaufen?




Feuerkracherlachs - gibt Ausdauer und Zaubermacht, ideal also für meine hexe und andere zaubermacht brauchende Klassen...


----------



## Boddynock (23. September 2009)

Also da mache ich lieber das Buffood aus Schauffelhauerflanke. Hat die gleichen Stats aber ist finde ich wesentlich leichter zum farmen! Ausserdem macht das meine Druidin und bekommt dadurch noch schön Leder und Pelze! xD


----------



## mordetymaniac (23. Oktober 2009)

auf lordaeron gehen feuerflossenschnapper für 90g pro stack weg sind zwar rrecht selten aber in theramore und menethil kriegt man die oft genug also wenn man sone stunde angelt hat man so 15 stück


----------



## Shiningone (7. November 2009)

mordetymaniac schrieb:


> auf lordaeron gehen feuerflossenschnapper für 90g pro stack weg sind zwar rrecht selten aber in theramore und menethil kriegt man die oft genug also wenn man sone stunde angelt hat man so 15 stück



Für Feuerflossenschnapper würde ich mal die küsten entlangreiten und die Schwärme der alten Welt abfischen. Alle Schwärme (und Wrackteile) übrigends, da es random ist, was für ein neuer Schwarm respawnt. Aus irgendwelche Gründen hatte ich letztens noch ein paar Stacks Weißschuppenlachse rumliegen. Die haben im AH auch gut Gold gebracht. Allerdings vermute ich eher, dass die jemand aufgekauft und dann zum dreifachen Preis nochmal reingestellt hat.


----------

